# Jurassic pot plants



## Brian G Turner (Sep 27, 2003)

This is a fascinating story - a single creek in Australia harbouring a plant believed extinct, that has a fossil record originating 175 million years ago..,now turned over for full commerical exploitation. 

Who wants one? 



> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/3139450.stm
> 
> *Jurassic pot plants on sale soon
> *
> ...


----------



## littlemissattitude (Sep 27, 2003)

Isn't it sad that we live in a world where they have to keep the location of things like this secret for fear of theft or vandalism?

Having said that, I think this is just too cool.  I love it when some plant or animal comes to light that science has thought to be extinct.  This just happened in Cuba with a little insectivorous mammal.  And then there is my all-time favorite fish, the coelacanth (for more on this, see www.dinofish.com).


----------



## dwndrgn (Sep 29, 2003)

I love the coelocanth.  Mainly because of its cool name, but also because of the commercial that used it as an example.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Sep 30, 2003)

My infatuation with the coelecanth began when I was in about fourth grade.  We went to the Los Angeles Museum of Natural History, and they had one preserved and mounted.  It was so strange looking that I couldn't help but be fascinated with it.  And then, of course, there was the fact that it had been thought to be extinct for so long.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 1, 2003)

Has anybody put an order in for the pot plants, though?


----------

